# Skype on FreeBSD 8-STABLE



## alie (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

I got issue with Skype just now after upgrading my FreeBSD 8-STABLE to the latest revision. It wont gets launched at all and not returning any error.



```
alie@fbsd(/usr/home/alie)$ skype  
alie@fbsd(/usr/home/alie)$
```


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 4, 2011)

It's funny. At work skype on FreeBSD-8-Stable works like charm.
At home it doesn't. It does exactly the same as for you... simply quits... (perhaps dumps core... need to check that when I get home)


----------



## alie (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw skype.core on my home folder...


----------



## hedgehog (Oct 4, 2011)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-security/2011-September/006042.html


----------



## alie (Oct 5, 2011)

This issue have been fixed today. Try csup your src


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 5, 2011)

Where is this fix announced/documented? What is the source tree revision number for svn users?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 5, 2011)

Never mind: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-security/2011-October/006058.html


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 6, 2011)

After update it works


----------

